# Can somebody tell me what this is?



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

Is it ick? fungus?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Its a P knob.. usually appears when Ps bump, attack, or rub against quarium sides. Can develope anc open sore if continious. Give it time to heal and will disappear in time also


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

looks like a bump - can you post this pic in the sick fish pics thread pinned in this forum please


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

None, it´s Chin bump, pretty normal when Ps rub against aquarium glass...it will heal as soon it stop rubbing...!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

would adding salt help it heal up faster?

its not an open wound, but if he continues rubbing then it could be opened up and lead to another infection. i would add some salt just to be safe.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it does look like a chimple as advised but keep an eye on it.
dixon


----------

